# Phrag. Cuzco Blood



## tomkalina (Feb 5, 2016)

(Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii) - Bigger flower and wider petals than I would expect from this breeding. Received a 81 pt. AM/AOS at the Madison Show last weekend. Plant owned by The Orchid Trading Company.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## trdyl (Feb 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 5, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achamore (Feb 5, 2016)

Utterly attractive!


----------



## troy (Feb 5, 2016)

Blood red!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 5, 2016)

That is nice!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful flower, Tom. Great color and shape.


----------



## eteson (Feb 5, 2016)

What a deep color! So nice Tom.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 5, 2016)

That is astounding.


----------



## Hien (Feb 5, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> (Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii) - Bigger flower and wider petals than I would expect from this breeding. Received a 81 pt. AM/AOS at the Madison Show last weekend. Plant owned by The Orchid Trading Company.



did you acquire this plant (as seedling) before seeing its bloom ?


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a big ole flower! The color is so dark and intense.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 6, 2016)

A beauty!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2016)

Hien,

It's not our plant, so not sure when/how it was acquired by the owner. It was registered by Fritz Schomburg in 2005.


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 6, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 10, 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2016)

Love the color!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome color


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 12, 2016)

wonderful color and shape!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2016)

good colour - appropriate name


----------



## terryros (Feb 14, 2016)

Tom, do you think it was a tetraploid MDC or was it converted in the flask? So red, so big!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2016)

Not sure of the history of this plant, but the size of the plant and it's vigor lead me to believe the hybrid may have been made with a 4N MDC. Also, the owner has tried breeding with this clone for years with no success, which may indicate it's a sterile triploid.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 14, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 17, 2016)

Congrats and great color!


----------

